# 02 650 prairie stuck in 4x4, 2x4 light on though...



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

So, my Kawasaki prairie 650 is stuck in 4x4 however the 2x4 light is stuck on. Nothing happens at all when I flip the switch from 2 to 4 wheel drive at all. I have no idea where to start trouble shooting.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The end of the actuator must be broken. Just pull it and see.


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok I'll have a look. Thx.


----------



## Moneywellwasted (Feb 12, 2016)

Did you have the actuator out before the problem started?


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

No. I just bought it used not long ago and a day later this happened. I haven't touched anything on it as of yet.


----------



## Moneywellwasted (Feb 12, 2016)

Take the actuator out...on the end of rotating assembly there's a rectangle block that swivels...inside the front diff there's and gear that slides to engage the 4x4...on that gear it's like theirs 2 discs about a quarter inch apart...That block sits between them...to line it up you can slide it with your finger or screw driver...if the block happens to be onside or the other it can show that your in 4x4 and be stuck in 2wd...or show that your in 2wd and be stuck in 4x4


----------



## Moneywellwasted (Feb 12, 2016)

Kawa fella...how'd you make out with the 4x4?


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

I have it off now. When it's off everything looks ok. Nothing broken or anything. When I go to use the switch nothing happens at all. Even when it's off. Could it be the switch? Or still the actuator?


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

The actuator itself is not doing anything. The dash says 2x4. It's definitely in 4x4.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The machine has to be moving at least 3mph for it to do anything. Jack it up and run it to about 5mph and try it with it out. Also with it out you should be able to slide the coupler with your finger. Toward the engine is 4WD and away is 2. Post some photos of the end of the actuator.


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok. I'll be out looking at it shortly.


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok. This is what I have done. I put the quad up on blocks. With the cylinder toward the engine all 4 wheels move. I push it forward only the back ones move. I got up to 5 km hr and switched the 4 wheel 2 wheel drive button. The actuator while pulled out doesn't move at all.


----------



## Kawi fella (Feb 21, 2016)

This isn't let me post a pic. Saying error


----------

